# Meine Meinung zu Gentoo

## drfunfrock

Ich habe Suse seit  der Ausgabe August 19.. (Damals gab es noch keine Versionsnummern) benutzt, also schon seit mind. 4 Jahren. Wenn man einfach nur den Desktop benutzen will war das im grossen und ganzen in Ordnung. Aber das Update von Programmpacketen war ab und zu mit großen Hindernissen gespickt. Das Verfahren zum Update von KDE klapte nicht immer und mplayer zu deinstallieren um die eigene Version auf die Platte zu packen, wollte die Packverwaltung nicht erlauben. Ok, solche kleinen Probleme kann man in den Griff bekommen, aber die Masse solcher Probleme hat mich dazu gebracht einmal Gentoo auszuprobieren. 

Platte freimachen, Gentoo basic drauf und warten. Super! Klappt großartig. Dann den Kernel konfigurieren. Klappt auch super (Hat ja aber nix mit Gentoo zu tun).  USE setzen, fast mit allem was es gibt. Dann ging es weiter:

Dann kam der erste Fallstrick: Die USB-Mouse-Devices vermisse ich. Also gibt es jetzt kein X und jeder Zugriff auf die Doku muß ich mit lynx lesen.  Ich finde dann   heraus, das die Module nicht automatisch  geladen werden. Warum ist  die Conf-Datei modules.conf so spärlich ausgestattet und ich muß die Module per Hand in eine andere Conf-Dateui eintragen?

Dann geht es an den Mozilla (Ja, der TWM-Windowmanager reicht mirs fürs erste) und Mozilla führt dazu, das QT  kompiliert wird. Nichts schlimmes, doch dann seh ich die Ausgabe, das Xft nicht unterstützt wird. Ist freetype auf der Platte? Ja! Hmm, also wieder Doku mit Lynx darstellen und in den FAQ finde ich die Antwort, wie ich einen Configure-Lauf per Hand ausführe. Nach dem Erfolg der Maßnahme und QT ist jetzt compiliert habe ich die Arbeit abgebrochen. 

Was nützt eine Distri, die zwar äusserst flexibel ist, aber an entscheidenden Stellen schwächelt? Ich rechne keinesfalls mit einer fertigen Apache-Installation, aber wenn die Unterstützung für Xft in den Configure-Läufen (Ja, die USE-Var mit "freetype" ist gesetzt") schon in einem derart frühen Stadium schwächelt-

Zudem ist die Doku, über die Gentoo-Tools - insbesondere für ebuild - nicht besonders gut.  Eine Manpage ist da zu wenig und wichtige Kapitel in die FAQ auszulagern ist nicht i.O. Mir ist die Doku zu fragmentiert. 

Ansonsten finde ich den Ansatz von Gentoo eigentlich gut. Ich würde mir aber wünschen, daß 

1) DIe Doku weniger fragmentiert wäre

2) Die Grundinstallation von KDE (und Gnome?) weniger Probleme bereitet. Für mich  müssen unproblematisch zu installieren sein:

- Grundsystems mit File- und Textutils

- X, QT, KDE, GNOME mit Unterstüzung von Xft

3) Der Autoload von Modulen besser unterstützt wird

4) Zudem war lynx in der Stufe nicht dabei. EIn Punkt der geändert werden sollte, um das Lesen der Online-Doku zu ermöglichen

5) Es sollte auch ein Layout der WWW-Seiten für Lynx geben.

Es kann natürlich sein, das einiges meiner Unkenntnis zu verdanken ist,. Aber ich versuche immer Doku gezielt zu lesen und nicht alles auf einmal. Wenn dann die Doku fragmentiert ist, muß man sich über solche Urteile nicht wundern.

Doc Funfrock

----------

## Carlo

Xft wird ab XFree 4.3 nicht benötigt.

Wenn man emerge nicht erschöpfend genug ist, finden sich hier weitere Informationen. Tip: Lies sie in englisch, die Übersetzungen hinken ein wenig hinterher! 

Eine Pipifax-Installation wie die von SuSE ist nicht das Ziel  von Gentoo. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual. Und dazu gehört auch, sich durch die verfügbare Dokumentation zu quälen und bei Problemen selber zu suchen, bevor man sich als "SuSE-Geschädigter" outet.

Carlo

----------

## moe

 *Quote:*   

> Die USB-Mouse-Devices vermisse ich.

 

Hotplug lädt die Module für USB-HID-Devices automatisch..

Und warum gibts wegen nem fehlenden /dev/usbmouse kein X?

 *Quote:*   

> Mozilla führt dazu, das QT kompiliert wird.

 

Hmm bei mir nicht, wird wohl an KDE und/oder QT Useflags liegen..

Ich möchte kein lynx im Grundsystem, da es unnötige Kompilierzeit beansprucht, wenn ich es will installier ich es selbst, ansonsten tuts auch MC..

Was meinst du mit einer fertigen Apache-Installation?

Ansonsten ACK@Carlo..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## andreh

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> Ich habe Suse seit  der Ausgabe August 19.. (Damals gab es noch keine Versionsnummern) benutzt, also schon seit mind. 4 Jahren.

 

Vor vier Jahren war wohl etwa eine SuSE 6.x aktuell. Das SuSE keine Versionsnummern hatte muss wohl ein wenig weiter zurueckliegen, aber das kann dann ja wieder nicht mit deiner Aussage von vier Jahren stimmen. Schon doof, was?

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> Wenn man einfach nur den Desktop benutzen will war das im grossen und ganzen in Ordnung. Aber das Update von Programmpacketen war ab und zu mit großen Hindernissen gespickt. Das Verfahren zum Update von KDE klapte nicht immer und mplayer zu deinstallieren um die eigene Version auf die Platte zu packen, wollte die Packverwaltung nicht erlauben.

 

Schon einmal was davon gehoert, dass man RPM-Pakete auch selber bauen kann? Dann kann man die wunderbar einspielen.

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> Ok, solche kleinen Probleme kann man in den Griff bekommen, aber die Masse solcher Probleme hat mich dazu gebracht einmal Gentoo auszuprobieren.

 

Das nennst Du Probleme?

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> Dann kam der erste Fallstrick: Die USB-Mouse-Devices vermisse ich. Also gibt es jetzt kein X und jeder Zugriff auf die Doku muß ich mit lynx lesen.

 

Es muss ja nicht lynx sein. Es gibt da ja noch links oder w3m, die das alles ein wenig schoener darstellen. Aber warum brauchst Du beim lesen einer Dokumentation unbedingt Farben und CSS geschnoesel? Das geht auch ohne.

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> Was nützt eine Distri, die zwar äusserst flexibel ist, aber an entscheidenden Stellen schwächelt?

 

Wo waren noch gleich die Schwaechen? Ach ja, sie kann wohl keine Eintraege in die modules.conf vornehmen. Hast Du schonmal was von modules-update gehoert? Schoen. Damit waere dann schon das groebste drin. Die paar anderen Sachen muesstest Du vermutlich auch bei einer der grossen Distributionen machen.

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> Ich rechne keinesfalls mit einer fertigen Apache-Installation, aber wenn die Unterstützung für Xft in den Configure-Läufen (Ja, die USE-Var mit "freetype" ist gesetzt") schon in einem derart frühen Stadium schwächelt-

 

Das ist kein Schwaecheln. Du bist nur nicht auf dem neusten Stand. So sieht's aus.

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> Zudem ist die Doku, über die Gentoo-Tools - insbesondere für ebuild - nicht besonders gut.  Eine Manpage ist da zu wenig und wichtige Kapitel in die FAQ auszulagern ist nicht i.O. Mir ist die Doku zu fragmentiert.

 

Hast Du schon einmal ebuild(1) angesehen? Ich moechte mal wissen was da knapp ist. Und was hast Du jetzt schon wieder mit deiner fragmentierten Doku? Die Dokus sind auf einer Seite kategorisiert hinterlegt.

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> Ansonsten finde ich den Ansatz von Gentoo eigentlich gut. Ich würde mir aber wünschen, daß 
> 
> 1) DIe Doku weniger fragmentiert wäre

 

Wo zum Geier liegt dein Problem?

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> 2) Die Grundinstallation von KDE (und Gnome?) weniger Probleme bereitet. Für mich  müssen unproblematisch zu installieren sein:
> 
> - Grundsystems mit File- und Textutils
> 
> - X, QT, KDE, GNOME mit Unterstüzung von Xft

 

KDE und/oder Gnome gehoeren keinesfalls zu einer Grundinstallation. Und wo gibt es Probleme mit File- und Textutilities? Nenn' doch einfach mal Beispiele.

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> 3) Der Autoload von Modulen besser unterstützt wird

 

Wende Dich da bitte an die Kernel Developer.

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> 4) Zudem war lynx in der Stufe nicht dabei. EIn Punkt der geändert werden sollte, um das Lesen der Online-Doku zu ermöglichen

 

Von welcher Stufe redest Du hier? Auf der LiveCD ist lynx mit dabei. Wenn Du Knoppix verwendet hast Du sogar wesentlich mehr Browser.

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> 5) Es sollte auch ein Layout der WWW-Seiten für Lynx geben.

 

Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mir mit links die Dokumentationen durchzulesen.

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> Es kann natürlich sein, das einiges meiner Unkenntnis zu verdanken ist,. Aber ich versuche immer Doku gezielt zu lesen und nicht alles auf einmal. Wenn dann die Doku fragmentiert ist, muß man sich über solche Urteile nicht wundern.

 

Ich glaube Du bist fragmentiert.

----------

## Beforegod

@drfunrock :

An Gentoo werkelt eine ganze Gemeinschaft von freiwilligen Arbeitern, die immer bemüht sind ihr bestes zu geben. Warum wirkst Du nicht mit Deinen Vorschlägen an dieser Gemeinschaft mit und verbessert selber einmal einige Deiner Kritikpunkte (Dokumentation) usw.

Zudem war nie die Rede davon das Gentoo mit SuSE oder anderen Out-of-the-Box Distributionen vergleichbar ist/sein soll.

Gentoo ist etwas für den erfahrenen Gentoo Benutzer, der schon einige elementare Kenntnisse besitzt und sich zu helfen weiss.

Oder warum erklärst Du Dir trotz "schwerer" Installation das soviel Leute Gentoo benutzen!

@andreh :

Dein letztes Posting ist nicht gerade die Feine art, jemanden auf seine teilweise unberechtigte Kritik darauf hinzuweisen.

Würde Dich bitten in Zukunft einfach etwas auf Deinen Tonfall zu achten!

----------

## STiAT

Hmm....

Als ich mit gentoo begonnen habe (version 1.1 oder so), Install-Howto und Desktop Howto von gentoo.org gedruckt, und bin ihm schritt für schritt nachgegangen. Damit hatte ich innerhalb von 2 tagen ein komplett lauffähiges linux.

Najo, also in die modules.autoload eintragen, dann funkts auch, modules-update muss man auch bei anderen distros machen (bekannt: debian und redhat, suse kenn ich ned, hab ich seit 6.4 nimma verwendet). Dass man module usw selbst eintragen muss ist zwar nicht sonderlich komfortabel, jedoch effizient und es stört grundsätzlich nicht. Config-Tools kann man bei Gentoo nicht erwarten, da das auch nicht das Ziel der Distribution ist.

Generell ist es ja einfach nachzusehen ob pakete bereits installiert sind, und somit auch kein problem etwas nachzuinstallieren und nachzukonfigurieren, kostet schon die ein oder andere minute an arbeit, aber was läuft das läuft =).

Den wirklichen vorteil an gentoo sehe ich in der community herum. Wenn etwas nicht funktioniert, du es auf bugs.gentoo.org schreibst kannst du  oft bereits am selben tag nen bugfix in deinem bugreport als attachment finden (das vermisse ich bei redhat, slack und sonstigen). Auch im IRC-Chat kannst du schnell hilfe bekommen, und mit irssi kannst du ja bereits mit console mit uns chatten und fragen was denn falsch ist, ich bin mir sicher dir wird dort sofort geholfen, solange bis dein gentoo nach deinen vorstellungen läuft =)...

Bekanntlich gibt es ja auch mit #gentoo.de auf freenet auch einen deutschen gentoo channel.

chiaz

// STiAT

----------

## haarbi

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann kam der erste Fallstrick: Die USB-Mouse-Devices vermisse ich. Also gibt es jetzt kein X und jeder Zugriff auf die Doku muß ich mit lynx lesen.  Ich finde dann   heraus, das die Module nicht automatisch  geladen werden. Warum ist  die Conf-Datei modules.conf so spärlich ausgestattet und ich muß die Module per Hand in eine andere Conf-Dateui eintragen?
> 
> 

 

Wer die Wahl hat, der hat nunmal die Wahl  :Very Happy: 

und woanders meckert man dann rum dass alles so lahm ist wenn tausend Module gestartet sind die man nicht nutzt

----------

## kopfarzt

 *STiAT wrote:*   

> Bekanntlich gibt es ja auch mit #gentoo.de auf freenet auch einen deutschen gentoo channel.

 

Gute Idee, dachte ich mir und hab mich gleich eingeloggt. Ergebnis: 2*kickban. Das erste mal, weil ich mit den neuen IRC Clients nicht mehr so recht klarkomme (meine "aktive" Zeit liegt 7 Jahre zurück) und daher irssi, dann Mozilla und schließlich BitchX probiert habe, beim zweiten Mal, weil ich nicht "Guten Tag" gesagt habe, sondern ca. 5 Minuten lang zuerst mal idle am Channel zuhören wollte wie man mir "freundlich" mitteilte.

Gut, ich kenne das IRC und weiß, daß man sowas nicht ernst nehmen darf  :Smile:  Aber andere Frage: weder auf #gentoo.de noch auf #gentoo (da durfte ich bleiben, war ca. 1h drin) hab ich irgendjemanden etwas schreiben sehen. Zufall? Lag? Falsches Netz?

Da ich auch aus Wien bin, könntest Du STiAT bitte den optimalen IRC Server posten?

Danke

kopfarzt

----------

## haarbi

 *kopfarzt wrote:*   

>  *STiAT wrote:*   Bekanntlich gibt es ja auch mit #gentoo.de auf freenet auch einen deutschen gentoo channel. 
> 
> Gute Idee, dachte ich mir und hab mich gleich eingeloggt. Ergebnis: 2*kickban. Das erste mal, weil ich mit den neuen IRC Clients nicht mehr so recht klarkomme (meine "aktive" Zeit liegt 7 Jahre zurück) und daher irssi, dann Mozilla und schließlich BitchX probiert habe, beim zweiten Mal, weil ich nicht "Guten Tag" gesagt habe, sondern ca. 5 Minuten lang zuerst mal idle am Channel zuhören wollte wie man mir "freundlich" mitteilte.
> 
> Gut, ich kenne das IRC und weiß, daß man sowas nicht ernst nehmen darf  Aber andere Frage: weder auf #gentoo.de noch auf #gentoo (da durfte ich bleiben, war ca. 1h drin) hab ich irgendjemanden etwas schreiben sehen. Zufall? Lag? Falsches Netz?
> ...

 

irc.freenode.net isses, dan dann #gentoo.de und #gentoo . Man sieht sich da   :Wink: 

----------

## beejay

 *kopfarzt wrote:*   

>  *STiAT wrote:*   Bekanntlich gibt es ja auch mit #gentoo.de auf freenet auch einen deutschen gentoo channel. 
> 
> Gute Idee, dachte ich mir und hab mich gleich eingeloggt. Ergebnis: 2*kickban. Das erste mal, weil ich mit den neuen IRC Clients nicht mehr so recht klarkomme (meine "aktive" Zeit liegt 7 Jahre zurück) und daher irssi, dann Mozilla und schließlich BitchX probiert habe, beim zweiten Mal, weil ich nicht "Guten Tag" gesagt habe, sondern ca. 5 Minuten lang zuerst mal idle am Channel zuhören wollte wie man mir "freundlich" mitteilte.
> 
> Gut, ich kenne das IRC und weiß, daß man sowas nicht ernst nehmen darf  Aber andere Frage: weder auf #gentoo.de noch auf #gentoo (da durfte ich bleiben, war ca. 1h drin) hab ich irgendjemanden etwas schreiben sehen. Zufall? Lag? Falsches Netz?
> ...

 

Du bist sicher Im falschen Netz gewesen  :Smile:  Wir kicken niemand ohne Grund - es sei denn: 

o Nachfragen bei jeder einzelnen Kerneloption und gleichzeitig behaupten, man benutze ja schon seit 5 Jahren Debian aber bei Gentoo wäre die Kernelkonfiguration ja ganz anders

o Flooden

o Beleidigungen

o Rumnerven, also jede Minute fragen "Kann mir da einer helfen !!?????"

Meistens erfolgt hier zuerst ein Kick, bei Wiederholungen oder wirklich schweren Verstößen auch ein zeitweiser Bann.

Hier steht, wie Du zu uns kommst : 

http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/community/irc/

----------

## lonF

@kopfarzt: ich habe festgestellt das im IRC alle meine Fragen beantwortet werden(No Prob). Allerdings bringt das lauschen garnix. Keine Probleme keine Lösungen. Werden keine Fragen gestellt wird sich über Gott und die Welt unterhalten. Da bin ich schon manchmal am grübeln ob ich die Jungs in ihren Ausführungen unterbrechen soll oder nicht.

Wenn Du Dir die Anzahl der eingeloggten User anschaust, reicht das eigentlich. Da kann man sich sicher sein das man immer eine Antwort bekommt. Und Beejay ist sogar so nett und hilft Dir nicht nur hiewr im Forum. Ihn triffst fast 24h am Tag im IRCChannel. Ich bin mir sicher viele andere auch.

Auch wenn IRC nicht schlecht ist bevorzuge ich trotzdem das Forum. Nur in wirklichen Notfällen greife ich auf den IRC zurück. Hier hab ich bisher alles gefunden was ich brauchte.

MfG lonF

----------

## beejay

 *lonF wrote:*   

> Und Beejay ist sogar so nett und hilft Dir nicht nur hiewr im Forum. Ihn triffst fast 24h am Tag im IRCChannel.

 

*eeeeeeek*

Das kann nicht sein  :Wink:  Ich gehöre zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung; mal eben schnell im Forum kucken ist eine Sache, aber einen IRC-Klienten nebenher laufen zu lassen ist da schon was anderes. Meistens bin ich so ab 18:00 Uhr zugegen (es sei denn es ist Fr/Sa/So)  :Smile: 

----------

## kopfarzt

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Du bist sicher Im falschen Netz gewesen  Wir kicken niemand ohne Grund - es sei denn: 
> 
> o Nachfragen bei jeder einzelnen Kerneloption und gleichzeitig behaupten, man benutze ja schon seit 5 Jahren Debian aber bei Gentoo wäre die Kernelkonfiguration ja ganz anders
> 
> o Flooden
> ...

 

Gut, da ich bisher noch kein einziges Wort auf #gentoo.de gesagt habe, dürfte es noch andere Gründe geben  :Smile:  Ich hatte auch keine Frage sondern wollte versuchen Fragen zu beantworten.

Aber danke für die Infos, ich schau mir das nochmal an. Es dürfte übrigens Zufall gewesen sein. Gestern war ich auf #gentoo und dort konnten wir recht effizient gleich 2 Probleme im Channel lösen. Wie man's halt vom IRC gewohnt ist.

kopfarzt

----------

## lonF

@beejay: Upps dann hab ich wohl immer Glück gehabt. Allerdings gehör ich auch zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung. Da ist es vielleicht auch kein Wunder das ich Dich immer antreffe wenn ich im IRC bin

MfG  :Wink:  lonf

----------

## maestro

da wollt ich gerade mal in den irc und plötzlich sind alle wech.   :Sad: 

----------

